# What do I need to know?



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

I've decided to buy a Buck Mark, probably the Camper model ($380), to use just for fun mostly. Keeping my shooting accuracy skills current with 9MM & .45 ammo can get pricey & I don't want that to deter me from going to the range.
So, I think I'm going to a 5" barrel and then add a rail, I found one at Tactical Solutions for $35 + shipping but that sounds a bit too high to me. The other addition I'd like to make is an inexpensive scope or red dot, my old eyes just won't do the trick anymore.
Now that you've read my plan I'd like to ask if there's any thing else I need to know? Or, do you have any other suggestions?
Thanks
VV68


----------



## Mik3e (Jul 11, 2012)

A stock Camper is such a nice shooter you might find that the extras are extraneous.


----------

